
Bringing Serverless to Azure Kubernetes Service - 0xmohit
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/bringing-serverless-to-azure-kubernetes-service/
======
rbitiaMS
Also this virtual kubelet project moved into the CNCF:
[https://www.cncf.io/sandbox-projects/](https://www.cncf.io/sandbox-projects/)

